# Hereditary Soundtrack



## will_m (Jun 20, 2018)

Just watched this movie and thought the score was brilliant, really interesting use of brass in many forms. Stand out cue for me is this one:


----------



## patrick76 (Jun 20, 2018)

Yeah that's a pretty cool cue. It definitely creates a vibe. I'm looking forward to seeing this film. Do you think it lives up to the hype?


----------



## jiffybox (Jun 20, 2018)

I thought the best thing about the film was Colin Stetson's score, well that and Toni Collette, but the score really caught my attention so much so that I stayed for the credits to find out it was Stetson, which was a surprise as I'd been familiar with his work with Bon Iver and Arcade Fire but not so much his film work. It was eerie and unsettling and did the film a lot of favors. Weirdly enough the day after I saw it I was walking down a random street in Brooklyn on my way to an appointment and a guy had a bunch of stuff laid out to sell on the sidewalk and one of them happened to be a double vinyl copy of the Hereditary soundtrack that I got for 5 bucks...which is in many ways more mysterious than anything in the film. I liked it, didn't love it. The first 45 minutes were superb, though. And that score is my favorite in a long time. Thanks for the post!


----------



## will_m (Jun 21, 2018)

patrick76 said:


> Yeah that's a pretty cool cue. It definitely creates a vibe. I'm looking forward to seeing this film. Do you think it lives up to the hype?



I think its definitely worth a watch, it has a few issues but feels quite refreshing for the genre, I'd liken it a bit to the 'The Witch'. There are some great performances and the cinematography, score and production design are very well done. Can't really say much more without giving things away.



jiffybox said:


> I thought the best thing about the film was Colin Stetson's score, well that and Toni Collette, but the score really caught my attention so much so that I stayed for the credits to find out it was Stetson, which was a surprise as I'd been familiar with his work with Bon Iver and Arcade Fire but not so much his film work. It was eerie and unsettling and did the film a lot of favors. Weirdly enough the day after I saw it I was walking down a random street in Brooklyn on my way to an appointment and a guy had a bunch of stuff laid out to sell on the sidewalk and one of them happened to be a double vinyl copy of the Hereditary soundtrack that I got for 5 bucks...which is in many ways more mysterious than anything in the film. I liked it, didn't love it. The first 45 minutes were superb, though. And that score is my favorite in a long time. Thanks for the post!



That's great on the vinyl! I had to look up Colin Stetson after the credits too, was also very surprised given his previous work. After listening to his solo efforts this soundtrack definitely seems to have his stamp on it though, the sax work and bubbling loops; albeit in a much darker form.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Jun 21, 2018)

Not seen the film but the score sounds interesting!


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Sep 16, 2018)

Great score! I havent watched many films the last years (mostly tv series) but doesn't this socre really stand out?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 2, 2022)

Not to dig up this old thread…..but wow! I stumbled across this film on Netflix the other night, and thought what the heck, it’s Halloween and I’ll take a chance on this. IMO, this score worked perfectly with the film and it was nice to hear something a bit different from the regular Hollywood sound. 

I can honestly say, this is definitely one of those films that genuinely got into my psyche and freaked me out! I watched it alone, with the lights off and cranked the sound on my home theatre system. I really love those deep, psychological horror flicks, but there haven’t been too many that have raised the hairs on the back of my neck. It kept me up all night, I thought I was going hear that Charlie “pop”. 

We’ll done Mr. Stetson!


----------

